# String[] über Socket senden



## Schnitter (24. Mrz 2008)

Ich suche einen Writer, mit dem ich String-Arrays schreiben kann. 
Ich finde einefach keinen und deshalb frage ich mal hier nach.

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob es geht, aber ich habe hier im Forum mal gelesen, dass jemand eiunen String[] übers Netzwerk schicken will.




MfG


----------



## SlaterB (24. Mrz 2008)

über Streams kann man eigentlich nur normale Strings senden, daher stellt sich diese Frage nicht,

oder du verwendest den Java-eigenen ObjectInput/ OutputStream, Serialisierung,
schon davon gehört?


----------



## Pappenheimer++ (24. Mrz 2008)

Nimm doch irgendein Zeichen als Metazeichen, dass das Ende des aktuellen Strings markiert.


----------



## tuxedo (25. Mrz 2008)

Du kannst auch vor jeden String mit fester Breite die Länge des Strings vorrausschicken. So z.B.

"013IchBinEinTest031UndDasIstNochEinGanzAndererTest"


- Alex


----------

